

Test page load speed. Different browser and with screenshoots - vitomd
http://loads.in/
Is not only use to check the speed from different locations and browser, also is handy to check how your site is displayed in other browsers.
======
vitomd
It's useful not only to test speed but also to see the rendered page in
different browsers.

